# O2 Plus Version 2.0



## ahlok_hk (Jan 23, 2006)

Has anyone tried the newly released O2 Plus Version 2.0 Build 02200106?

http://www.seeo2.com/product/XdaAtom/template/O2Plusv2_2005.vm

Seems that it has improved a lot since the previous version. Xda Atom users can download through O2 Connect.


----------



## Nadavi (Jan 24, 2006)

Uninstalled SPB Pocket Plus 3.
Installed the O2 Plus 2.
its working great, seems to improve the atom overall performance.

Nadav.


----------



## a771la (Jan 24, 2006)

please upload it  8)


----------



## KinkyGolab (Jan 25, 2006)

can sombodey send my it?


----------



## ajong (Jan 25, 2006)

:arrow: Up...Up...Upload please.....!
I want to try on my Dpod 900... :idea:


----------



## mask2011 (Jan 25, 2006)

*O2 Plus 2.0*

Enjoy!  *Uncracked tho!*


----------



## ajong (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: O2 Plus 2.0*



			
				mask2011 said:
			
		

> Enjoy!  *Uncracked tho!*

Click to collapse



Thank's bro..but still not lucky for other device.  

"O2 plus is designed to run on certain models of Xda devices."

Does someone can crack this tools...please...:roll: ? very happy..... 

Thank's in advance...


----------



## KinkyGolab (Jan 25, 2006)

sombodey pleas crack it


----------



## dddrko (Jan 26, 2006)

crack someone?


----------



## ahlok_hk (Jan 27, 2006)

I found that someone successfully run O2 Plus 2.0 on Dopod 818 Pro (Charmer). Anyone know how to do that?

http://www.pdamobiz.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=51358&PN=2


----------



## steverae (Jan 27, 2006)

is this o2 plus like o2 active gui or what..... what does it do... ?


----------



## ahlok_hk (Jan 27, 2006)

steverae said:
			
		

> is this o2 plus like o2 active gui or what..... what does it do... ?

Click to collapse



You may find the information at the link in the first post of this thread.


----------



## steverae (Jan 27, 2006)

Opps

D'oh!

Sh**e

Thanks man...


----------



## findus (Jan 28, 2006)

Has anyone tried cracking this?  I can't remember which genius did with the last version, just hope someone can do the same with this one, O2 Plus looks good!

[edit] it was IamGuest who did it with version 1.7


----------



## jaceuk (Jan 28, 2006)

has anyone had any probs other than that with the atom
think it may be my next


----------



## dddrko (Jan 31, 2006)

nothing new  just want to bring this interesting topic to the top of the list


----------



## IamGuest (Jan 31, 2006)

Here is O2Plus v2.0 for all devices


----------



## findus (Jan 31, 2006)

IamGuest - you rock!  Thanks for making it available to everyone!


----------



## nolovelust (Jan 31, 2006)

what is the purpose of patch in rar?
Thankx


----------



## cayotte (Jan 31, 2006)

How to make the patch working? It just can't be installed to Dopod 900. Anybody, please?


----------



## findus (Jan 31, 2006)

From what I gather the patch makes it work on all devices rather than just an O2 Atom.  It installed perfectly on my XDA Exec - really grateful!


----------



## cayotte (Jan 31, 2006)

> How to make the patch working? It just can't be installed to Dopod 900. Anybody, please?

Click to collapse



Settled, just intall the patch only.


----------



## scenty (Jan 31, 2006)

*This is wm5 only?*

Is there any chance this can work on a non wm5 device (eg. magician)?


----------



## dane (Jan 31, 2006)

thanks a lot guys great progi !!!


----------



## scenty (Feb 1, 2006)

Just to follow up , Ive managed to get the o2plus to run on a magician by manually running the "o2p2" program in the windows directory.

The today plugin does not work however.  

Can anyone dump out their today registry for the new o2 plus?


----------



## findus (Feb 1, 2006)

Will have a look at extracting my registry later if I get chance but in the meantime, have you tried version 1.7?  It was designed for 2003se and there is a cracked version of it on this forum done by Iamguest again.


Fin


----------



## scenty (Feb 3, 2006)

hi findus,

Thanks for the reply.  In the end I created the keys as specified in the install xml file in the wm5 package.  works OK, but you have to run the .exe file in the windows directory manually after a soft reset which is a bit of a pain.


----------



## mask2011 (Feb 3, 2006)

Scenty, just add a shortcut in the /Windows/Startup folder?


----------



## dddrko (Feb 3, 2006)

first install original o2 cab. after restart install patch and reset again. enjoy


----------



## Pocket Me (Feb 3, 2006)

scenty said:
			
		

> In the end I created the keys as specified in the install xml file in the wm5 package.  works OK, but you have to run the .exe file in the windows directory manually after a soft reset which is a bit of a pain.

Click to collapse



That sounds great! O2plus v2 on XDA Mini :shock: 
Could you pls explain about the modification of xml file, in detail? I can not make the WM5 cab file work on XDA Mini.


----------



## nolovelust (Feb 3, 2006)

what about o2 sms plus? can anyone hack it?


----------



## ajong (Feb 3, 2006)

*Thank's to IamGuest...*

running well on my Dpod 900...but so many program o2 plus installed on Today Screen, i think v1.7 is  very simple..!


----------



## fittske (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: Thank's to IamGuest...*



			
				ajong said:
			
		

> running well on my Dpod 900...but so many program o2 plus installed on Today Screen, i think v1.7 is  very simple..!

Click to collapse



I am looking for this too!


----------



## nolovelust (Feb 4, 2006)

guys after installlling it , my screen keyboard went funny, it pops up normal but if i want to change it to (say) transciber it waits ages to load keyboard list, had to load old backup, same was happened with calligrapher 8


----------



## Pocket Me (Feb 4, 2006)

Hi all, does anyone know whether O2plus version 2.x works on XDA Mini Window Mobile 2003SE or not?
I've tried install it from the CAB file here and I failed.


----------



## cryptopimp (Feb 4, 2006)

*o2 *connect* 2.0 "patched"?*

Hello, I'm wondering if anybody on this thread has any pointers to make o2 connect run on a non-o2 device ala o2 plus, really I am looking to install o2 sms plus on a non o2 device (although some of  the other little apps seem nice as well)

thanks very much!


----------



## Kato (Feb 5, 2006)

*O2 Equalizer*

Thanks a lot for O2 Plus. Is it nice.. But can any share *O2 Equalizer?* And MediaPlus? Thanks  :wink:


----------



## nolovelust (Feb 5, 2006)

yes and o2 sms plus


----------



## nforsans (Feb 5, 2006)

*FM radio*

and has anybody managed to get O2 FM Radio?

http://www.seeo2.com/product/XdaAtom/template/XdaAtomApplications.vm#o2

Would be great to use FM radio on other, non O2 HTC devices!

Thanks


----------



## findus (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: FM radio*



			
				nforsans said:
			
		

> and has anybody managed to get O2 FM Radio?
> 
> http://www.seeo2.com/product/XdaAtom/template/XdaAtomApplications.vm#o2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Isn't this a hardware issue?  The Atom can only play FM radio since it has an FM receiver inside it?


----------



## nforsans (Feb 6, 2006)

good point - but I don't know the answer!


----------



## Pocket Me (Feb 6, 2006)

Pocket Me said:
			
		

> Hi all, does anyone know whether O2plus version 2.x works on XDA Mini Window Mobile 2003SE or not?
> I've tried install it from the CAB file here and I failed.

Click to collapse



I did it! O2 Plus version 2.0 can work on XDA Mini - Window Mobile 2003SE without any trouble.


----------



## dailo (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Pocket Me

How did you get it to work on your o2 Mini II 2003SE?

Thanks


----------



## tizzi (Feb 7, 2006)

Pocket Me said:
			
		

> Pocket Me said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Bạn tốt bụng ơi, làm thế nào vậy, cho bọn mình biết đi chứ!!!


----------



## Pocket Me (Feb 7, 2006)

dailo said:
			
		

> Hi Pocket Me
> How did you get it to work on your o2 Mini II 2003SE?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Extracting the WM5 CAB file manually. Open the file _setup.xml and read its content. Following the content of _setup.xml, rename all files then copy them to PPC into their locations. Add all registry keys also. Soft reset device. That's all.
You can also make your CAB file for WM2K3 to install O2 Plus 2 automatically.

Anyone pls share the WM5 CAB files of O2 SMS Plus, MediaPlus, Setup Wizard, Self Diagnostic. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fork (Feb 8, 2006)

I can't get this to work on a Wizard (an O2 XDA Mini S) - running the o2p2.exe after a soft reset does nothing, and there's no Today screen plugin either. Has anyone else got this to work on a Mini S?


----------



## Yorch (Feb 10, 2006)

Pocket Me said:
			
		

> You can also make your CAB file for WM2K3 to install O2 Plus 2 automatically.

Click to collapse



Is there a possibility that you can make a Cab file with those changes for WM2003 devices?


----------



## Pocket Me (Feb 10, 2006)

Yorch said:
			
		

> Is there a possibility that you can make a Cab file with those changes for WM2003 devices?

Click to collapse



Yes, absolutely.


----------



## Yorch (Feb 10, 2006)

Pocket Me said:
			
		

> Yes, absolutely.

Click to collapse



You mind sharing?  :wink:


----------



## Insane Devil (Feb 10, 2006)

yea PocketMe, please do share it with us... Thanx a lot!


----------



## Pocket Me (Feb 11, 2006)

I've packaged the WM2K3 CAB file for my purpose, it includes my settings, the personal divert profile... So you should package for yourself. But if you dont wanna do that, you can download the general WM2K3 CAB file attached here. This CAB file was not packaged and tested by me. It's come from other. Tell me if it doesnt work.


----------



## aramlam (Feb 11, 2006)

*o2 plus w2k3*

thanks a lot "Pocket Me"

it works on my dopod 828 :lol:


----------



## chris_khho (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi all,

I dont know whether other guys here have the same problem..

The words seem a bit too large...is that because of the VGA for my O2 Xda Exec???

Cheers,


----------



## ferritt (Feb 12, 2006)

so will o2 plus work on my mini s?  And if so how does it work and bugs etc...?  I used to have pucket plus on but it slowed down my mini s that much that i had to get rid.  Hard reset was the only way.  dont wanna have to do that again so any comments on how it fairs on the mini s would be great.

cheers


----------



## nforsans (Feb 12, 2006)

it works fine on my Wizard - MDA Vario


----------



## wonderben (Feb 13, 2006)

how to install this .rar file into my 818 Pro? Thanks


----------



## wonderben (Feb 13, 2006)

I install O2 plus, the feeling is that it does give a very handy UI for me who is being a long time O2 product user. However, the screen becomes unable and it keeps flashing for some of the function. also it is quite slow to scroll. How about you guys?


----------



## xplode (Feb 13, 2006)

With the help of mamaich i have extracted the rom and the extrom of XDA Atom, wich contains all of the o2 cool progs, but i can't make them all work, so you all can give ideas how to make them work

the dump is here


----------



## boybi (Feb 20, 2006)

i installed Pocket Me's patched O2 Plus into my Mini. now, my inbox in the Today screen cannot be found, even if i go to the Today settings, it is not in the items. is there a way  that i can put back the inbox to my Today screen?


----------



## nmonger (Feb 28, 2006)

*Problem with O2plus on wizard*

Have installed o2 plus on my wizard and it looks great.  I am able to configure the plugins from the today "items" settings, but after I apply the changes, all the plugins dissapear from the today screen.

The only way to get them back is to soft-reset.  

Any ideas??


----------



## jkossowsky (Mar 1, 2006)

*Disappearing O2 Plus Plugins*

I had the same problem and the only way i could solve it was by uninstalling the "Registry Wizard" app that I got from http://forum.xda-developers.com/viewtopic.php?t=39725&start=0.

If you have this installed, try this, soft reset and see if it all comes back.


----------



## nmonger (Mar 1, 2006)

*thx*

that worked - thank you


----------



## Artosoft (Mar 3, 2006)

Pocket Me said:
			
		

> I've packaged the WM2K3 CAB file for my purpose, it includes my settings, the personal divert profile... So you should package for yourself. But if you dont wanna do that, you can download the general WM2K3 CAB file attached here. This CAB file was not packaged and tested by me. It's come from other. Tell me if it doesnt work.

Click to collapse



Anyone try this?  Should be, download quite a lot .

How is the result?

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## Artosoft (Mar 3, 2006)

boybi said:
			
		

> i installed Pocket Me's patched O2 Plus into my Mini. now, my inbox in the Today screen cannot be found, even if i go to the Today settings, it is not in the items. is there a way  that i can put back the inbox to my Today screen?

Click to collapse



Have you try soft reset?

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## huydaica (Mar 6, 2006)

IamGuest said:
			
		

> Here is O2Plus v2.0 for all devices

Click to collapse



Hi IamGuest, I can not install in my  O2 xda mini.Mistake " Not vaild Windows CE setup file"
Pls help me.Thanks


----------



## NashXDA (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks "Pocket me" worked for me...


----------



## TONYKENT (Mar 15, 2006)

*02plus atom programs.*

Have tried to access the dump file but can't. Has anyone got the cab files for the equalizer and other programs please?!


----------



## vlad69uk (Mar 16, 2006)

Me too, the file seems to have been moved from the FTP. If anybody has the ROM dump, please, please, please upload it!!

Cheers
Paul


----------



## tomste (Mar 17, 2006)

Hello,

I have tried to translate it into German. By this I have found some switches in the call profiles:

-Switch to this profile when running out of battery.
-Switch to this profile when current appointment has a busy status.

Does someone know how I can set this switches, because I can not see them when installed on my xda mini.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## jetson (Mar 20, 2006)

Does the O2 profile automatically switch to meeting whenever a calendar meeting event take place?


----------



## tomste (Mar 22, 2006)

No, the profile does not switch to this profile.


----------



## Experimenter (Mar 23, 2006)

*O2 Plus bug ?*

People . . I think I have found a bug in O2 Plus . . those of you trying out O2 Plus please see my post in the General forum and let me know if its just my device or all devices running O2 Plus.

Thanks !


----------



## Andy4life (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: O2 Equalizer*



			
				Kato said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot for O2 Plus. Is it nice.. But can any share *O2 Equalizer?* And MediaPlus? Thanks  :wink:

Click to collapse



It'd be awesome of these two could work on WM2003/Magician ... especially the equalizer.

Btw for those who were having problems downloading the Atom-Rom dump that was posted here, 

All you have to do is browse to: ftp://xda-developers.com/

and then from there go to uploads and download it from there.

Don't try and use a direct-download method... it won't work, you have to manually browse to the directory..

I obviously couldnt run any of the applications in the rom, but oh well.. i got some today themes


----------



## Catechin (Mar 27, 2006)

*Editing Extrom*

2 xplode.

Is there any way to edit or unlock Extrom on Atom? I would like to edit network settings as default ones include settings only for SE Asia. Also, I would like to change GPRS monitor and Voice dial with newer versions.


----------



## BlazingTech (Apr 4, 2006)

nolovelust said:
			
		

> yes and o2 sms plus

Click to collapse



Yes please. Has anyone had any luck getting that off the Atom and running it on a XDA Exec?


----------



## telnetvoice (Apr 10, 2006)

*HBH 660 Bluetooth compatability with O2 XDA II Mini*

HI,

I use a O2 Mini, I just got self a HBH 660 Bluethooth Head set. once i paired it i am only able to see only the caller Number, is there a way that i can get the caller name to display???

thanks

telnetvoice


----------



## NashXDA (Apr 15, 2006)

wud be fun to have the SMS plus too..


----------



## faria (Apr 15, 2006)

NashXDA said:
			
		

> wud be fun to have the SMS plus too..

Click to collapse



there u go.


----------



## trapdoor (Apr 16, 2006)

faria said:
			
		

> NashXDA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



When I install and run this on my XDA2s, it claims it's not a valid Pocket PC application. Any ideas? Does it have to be installed into Main? I have put it on the Storage Card...

Thanks.

Mark


----------



## faria (Apr 16, 2006)

trapdoor said:
			
		

> faria said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



this is not a cab file... run it on your pc it will install via activesync.


----------



## NashXDA (Apr 16, 2006)

Yeepiee Thanks Bro..


----------



## NashXDA (Apr 16, 2006)

Da hell..it didnt work
say vcards is not a pocketpc app


----------



## faria (Apr 16, 2006)

cab file here.if does not work maybe is not compatible with your device.


----------



## xfile087 (Apr 22, 2006)

Pocket Me said:
			
		

> I've packaged the WM2K3 CAB file for my purpose, it includes my settings, the personal divert profile... So you should package for yourself. But if you dont wanna do that, you can download the general WM2K3 CAB file attached here. This CAB file was not packaged and tested by me. It's come from other. Tell me if it doesnt work.

Click to collapse



Cheers for that. Couldn't get it anywhere? I went to the proper site and it said use your XDA or something so anyway thanks!


----------



## elmz (Apr 24, 2006)

hi guys...anyway to make sms plus my default sms app instead of the current messaging app my hima wm5 have...???

thanks in advance to all you gurus....


----------



## elmoht (Apr 25, 2006)

hi i tried installed the O2SMSPlus but both O2SMSPlus.cab & O2SMSPlusv1.1.exe cannot be installed... msg given was something like insufficient system requirements.... how? :?


----------



## telnetvoice (Apr 28, 2006)

hi,

same here i had some thing like that as well. eventhough in my unit it installs, program does not run.

i use a O2 XDA mini


----------



## xplode (Apr 28, 2006)

they work fine here, but what happen to O2 MediaPlus, is there a way to make it run in non xda atom device ?


----------



## hmcp3005 (May 9, 2006)

Hello everyone,

Does anyone have the O2 Plus for O2 mini? Please send me a link to donload it. Thanks

[email protected]


----------



## hmcp3005 (May 9, 2006)

Pocket Me said:
			
		

> Pocket Me said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Chào bác Pocket Me,

Bác vui lòng cho mình xin bản O2 Plus 2.0 cho con O2 mini với, hoặc bác hướng dẫn cụ thể hơn chút nữa nhé. Bác ở Hà nội hả, còn mình ở Sài gòn. Bác có tham gia trên HHVN, PPCVN... không? Nick của bác là gì vậy?

Cám ơn bác nhiều

[email protected]


----------



## Experimenter (May 11, 2006)

*O2 Plus has a bug*

Just a note in case u guys are not aware there is a bug in O2 Plus that can cause u to miss notification alarms.

See my post on another thread :

http://forum.xda-developers.com/viewtopic.php?t=44969&highlight=


----------



## nbostic (May 11, 2006)

Anybody know of a way to change the time in appointments to 12hr time instead of 24hr?

Also, I have a Cingular 8125 and where profiles would normally show their name, it just shows "******" (yes, a bunch of asterick's).  Is there a way to get this phone to have profiles?


----------



## kazmi (Jul 12, 2006)

I have the earlier version that had been posted on here (1.7) and it worked perfectly on my pda2k. 

Anyone here try the newer version (2.0) on the pda2k/IIs  running WM2003SE and know if it works?

would appreciate it!

thanks!


----------



## jeasbe (Aug 5, 2006)

*MyStErY Patch for O2 Plus v2.0 Cannot be installed*

THIS IS A REPEAT MESSAGE/ SORRY ABOUT THAT But On MY Wizard , O2 Plus Installs. After the reboot I try Installing the patch. THAT DOES NOT INSTALL>!!!!

_It says "MyStErY Patch for O2 Plus v2.0" Cannot be installed 
Try Installing in Other Location_ 

I tried the storage card too.Wont Install(I mean the patch) 
It is NOT there in add remove progs also. 

But ll the PLUG IN settings are showing in the TODAY SETTINGS though 

they Wont Work. 

BY THE WAY the link mentioned above has many FILES and VERSIONS in different Messages. 
Though I have tried all..is there any specific one which Works the Best On Wizard / Qtek9100/ i mate K-Jam/ O2 mini S ?


----------



## Cavey.co.uk (Aug 5, 2006)

IamGuest said:
			
		

> Here is O2Plus v2.0 for all devices

Click to collapse



Just out of interest, what does the patch actually do ?


----------



## tehsu (Aug 5, 2006)

How about the phone dialer? I want the O2 dialer possible to get?


----------



## Vilem (Aug 5, 2006)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/download.php?id=13085

Try this.

It's Eten Dailer, O2 style


----------



## jeasbe (Aug 6, 2006)

*O2 plus WONT WORK ON MY O2 MINIs*



			
				Cavey.co.uk said:
			
		

> IamGuest said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse





*O2 plus WONT WORK ON MY O2 MINIs *(WIZARD/ qtek 9100)

Hi Cavey,

This is jeasbe from New Delhi INDIA

I am using an O2 XDA Mini S ( ROM: 2.21.4.1 WWE )* Same as yours*.
I bought this in UK and I guess everything about My Set is the same as yours.
I am also looking out for A WORKING VERSION OF  *O2 plus* for WIZARD a long time.
I have been sent so many links from this very forum But though the software Installs, the Patch to make it run does not.


I have noticed that u hve been enquiring about The Patch for O2 Plus. I am also getting the message _"MyStErY Patch NOT Installed" _when I install this.
U are right about the patch making the software believe into this that the hardware supports the Software.

*In case You are able To Install O2 plus On your Mini please let me know.*


----------



## Krinkiespijer (Aug 7, 2006)

Both files didn't work for me. The non-patch installs everything including the plugins for today and an O2plus icon in startmenu\programs. But while executing the warning O2's not for all devices available appears.
The patch-file won't install the plugins for today and the O2plus icon but also the warning doesn't appear.
I also tried installing both, but also no joy.
Does anybody know something for my variO?


----------



## jeasbe (Aug 7, 2006)

*Whew !! Did it finally*

I have finally discovered why O2 plus wont work on certain devices.

Mine has a Shipped version of O2 (tailored for O2 Uk / european Market).
 I had to revert back to the CORPORATE VERSION which uninstalls it Fully from the device.

Uninstalling it simply let the patch to be installed.
The Today screen is flickering though I can see all the Today Items, I cannot see any icon for O2 plus in either the programs or the settings or The Today settings.

Any suggestions?


----------



## wendingo (Aug 7, 2006)

findus said:
			
		

> IamGuest - you rock!  Thanks for making it available to everyone!

Click to collapse



i'mm second and third and fourth that. I am running it on my t-mobile mda, just wish i knew how to put the midp 2.0 on it...


----------



## herzel (Aug 13, 2006)

*.rr file ??*

how do i install .rr file.....i would love to use this 02 on my 8125


----------



## minty1978 (Sep 5, 2006)

working fine on my t-mo wizard. thanks all


----------



## ZaForD (Sep 7, 2006)

*Shortcut Tags*

Hi Guys,

I just installed O2Plus v2.0 on my Exec, and it works fine.
Except i'm having a problem with the shortcut tags.
I can add new tags, but I can't shortcuts to the new tags.

Anyone eles had this problem ?


----------



## yetdy (Sep 15, 2006)

ZaFord,
Don't treat it as though you are using SPB Pocket Plus. Click the O2Plus icon in the Start/Programs folder. A pop-up screen will appear. Choose options. You will see a row of category titles at the lower part of the screen.  Choose shortcuts. You can add as many shortcuts as you want but take note. You have to program in your mind first what you want to add according to the sequence you want them to appear on the screen.  If you choose all the shortcuts you want to put there all at once, you would not be able to regroup them again unless you delete and add as you want the sequence to be.


----------



## ZaForD (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi yetdy,
Theres no problem anymore, I slowly got bored with all the O2 plugins and went back to the Orange ROM. So I could use the Orange Today plugin.   8)


----------



## cuboosh (Sep 18, 2006)

does neone know how to make the last call feature show a 12/24 hour clock not just military time? basically USA time. :\


----------



## cuboosh (Sep 25, 2006)

bump! come on is it possible to change the clock from the 24hr base? :x


----------



## lifechanger (Sep 28, 2006)

IamGuest said:
			
		

> Here is O2Plus v2.0 for all devices

Click to collapse




IamGuest - many thanks it was just what I needed, I transfer my phone every time I go in and out of the office, so these links are great.



I'm using a T-Mobile MDA Vario II S/N HT634F.....

Works great, thanx


----------



## melvynadam (Oct 23, 2006)

*Newer version?*

There are some screenshots on the O2 website which seem to show a newer version than this one - with indicators shown in the tabs like this:







Anyone know how to get hold of the version that can do this?

See these two sites for more shots:
http://www.seeo2.com/product/XdaIIi/template/O2Plus.vm
http://msmobiles.com/news.php/3546.html


----------



## stephenkk (Nov 16, 2006)

thank you for your help


----------



## thoppa (Dec 1, 2006)

Did you find the MediaPlus cab file ? I'd love to get an equalizer on my O2 Mini !
Cheers


----------



## MassterJ (Dec 17, 2006)

Cool i have now a fine magician (qtek s100 for me) 
i have installed the famous version for all device (wm2003se of course for me)
and i have used only 30 mins that's right but noticed no bugs. at the first time i have just try directly the "add-on2 and i have noticed bugs but i have just soft-reset the magician and now after 20 mins  no bugs  and i have make some test : no bugs 
thanks a lot for all 
(and if anyone can PM i'm searching for the modification of the registry(of the magician) for add some things or unlock some thing but i speak french and i don't know how to search fast )


----------



## hsanghavi (Dec 26, 2006)

*O2 Plus*

Can this O2Plus v2.0 for all devices work on Imate JasJam. Has anyone tested is there any issues for it.

Is there any newer version for the O2Plus available for Imate JasJam.


----------



## Hunter6 (Jan 22, 2007)

sorry, maybe I´m an idiot, but how to get your cab (o2sms) that you wrote about: "here u go" ?
I just cannot find it.
(I´m logged in, and I thougt, I could see the downloads)
cheers
Hunter6


----------



## 4kermit (Mar 6, 2007)

yetdy said:


> ZaFord,
> Don't treat it as though you are using SPB Pocket Plus. Click the O2Plus icon in the Start/Programs folder. A pop-up screen will appear. Choose options. You will see a row of category titles at the lower part of the screen.  Choose shortcuts. You can add as many shortcuts as you want but take note. You have to program in your mind first what you want to add according to the sequence you want them to appear on the screen.  If you choose all the shortcuts you want to put there all at once, you would not be able to regroup them again unless you delete and add as you want the sequence to be.

Click to collapse



Hi there,
following the tips in this forum I managed to install O2 plus on my O2 xda neo (htc prophet). It works fine, thank you all!
There are two proplems, I encountered:
1)
I can only create new shortcuts in the "main" tab. I created another tab called "buero" but can't get any shortcuts in there. Anybody a solution?

2)
I configured an renamed some of the phone-profiles (loudness, ringtone, vibration), but when trying to leave the Options-panel it freezes, no changes take place. Is this feature not compatible with the o2 xda neo?

3)
Same problem as 2) with divert-profiles (call forwarding to voice-mailbox in certain cases)

Can you help?
Thx!!!


----------



## johnmarv (Mar 20, 2007)

*how do you install this file?*



IamGuest said:


> Here is O2Plus v2.0 for all devices

Click to collapse



This was a file listed some time ago and I am trying to load this onto an imate jasjam.  I am totally ignorant to computer programing how do you install this file?  Please help.


----------



## johnmarv (Mar 20, 2007)

*o2 plus and imate jasjam*



hsanghavi said:


> Can this O2Plus v2.0 for all devices work on Imate JasJam. Has anyone tested is there any issues for it.
> 
> Is there any newer version for the O2Plus available for Imate JasJam.

Click to collapse



Try page 2 of this thread.  I have downloaded the file but cannot figure out how to install the file.  If you know then let me know.  Thanks


----------



## tweakradje (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi, After using this app for one year I decided to do some modifications to it.



> Tweakradje(2007)
> 
> I am using this very nice app as my only today screen items.
> It runs very well on my wm2003se Htc Magician.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## woelank (Jul 12, 2007)

melvynadam said:


> There are some screenshots on the O2 website which seem to show a newer version than this one - with indicators shown in the tabs like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The version of the at the images were the one got from O2 connect (o2plus01220405.cab).

BTW could someone do something so the 2.3 version could work on my O2 mini (o2plus2.3.cab).

Thx before....


----------



## samuel1978 (Feb 25, 2008)

Great!!! support!!


----------



## Kentthegreet (Mar 5, 2008)

Pocket Me, thanks for the program. it works well in my XDA Mini II . 
is there any available update in this o2 plus?
Thanks.


----------



## tweakradje (Apr 14, 2009)

Yep here. It is not called O2 plus anymore. It is called O2 Themes, the same as Plus but more...
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=304768&page=3

Cheers


----------

